# Pics from lesson today



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

I had a lesson today with a trainer named Billy Martin in Gilroy CA today. He's gonna help me get into doing reined cow horse events with Twinkie. So he wanted me to try cutting one handed today just to see what Twink does, next lesson were gonna start fencing(hopefully)
I also got to work on a fake cow, it was on a pulley system.
Heres Pictures 
































































​


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Thing is you do not cut at the affiliate level in reined cow horse (NRCHA) only at the snaffle bit futurity. So you will never have to cut a cow out of a heard. Only work one in the fence part and control it.

Other then that looking good.


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

That's what I want to do anyways and that's what Billy thinks I'd do great in!!  I'm super excited, and thanks!!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

It is fun. My Dun It mare has her COA in NRCHA. She loves to chaise the cows. Well actually she loves to chaise anything.


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

That's amazing! Twinkie wasn't a fan of the fake cow, he stayed as far away as he could which wasn't far it was a narrow arena, he still chased it just didnt want to get close. The when he realized it wasn't going to eat him he wanted to investigate and was trying to get to close to it while chasing it. It was definitly a interesting day, learned a lot. As far as some other things go his techniques were a little different than what I'm used to but its always good to keep an open mind I guess. :]


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Yep I am looking for a trainer closer to home to get anouther approach to things plus hauling a horse about 4 hours to take a lesson cost about a $100 so not in my budget right now.


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

Oh wow I could understand why. He only charges $50 for the lesson and its for as long as he wants it to be but its at least an hour, I was there for probably almost three hours yesterday. And I only live ten minutes away from him. Then I'm still getting free lessons from his old owner she likes about 30minutes away, but its free so its worth it and that's not far at all. Theres another trainer like 15minutes away for reining his name is Don _Buttrey_ his son was at the snaffle bit this year riding, he's closer but I couldn't get free lessons from him and I've heard some pretty bad things about his training methods with the horses.


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

I love it! Give you both credit i would LOVE to do this one day.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

That cost is just gas to get there. My trainer probable would not charge for the lesson but the cost in gas to get there and the fact that up and back and the time there is an all day thing. Just not worth it really.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

You've got one GORGEOUS palomino horse there!

Nice pics!!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Twink looks great! Good job


----------

